# How to avoid cancellation online



## mario if smoke weed (Apr 24, 2021)

So I'm thinking of making it big in the Minecraft community by making little mods/videos about mods since modding Minecraft has been a bit of a hobby I want to further explore. Autistic, I know, but it fires the dopamine neurons and gives me something interesting to do.

The problem is that I do not fully accept trans people; in fact, I would say I have negative opinions about transgenderism that some people would crucify me for, as the Minecraft community has its fair share of men who believe they're women - particularly in the areas where coding is prevalent, considering how compsci attracts troons as honey attracts flies. Though I'm okay with having people disagree with my opinions, I'd rather not get banned and silenced to the point of no return. I'd prefer to see some sort of success from my hard effort, as most people who make stuff want to.

Is it even possible to make it as a terrible transphobe  sensible content creator online nowadays? Or is that just a pipe dream? Please help me KiwiFarms you're my only friends.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Apr 24, 2021)

Why would trooning even come up in Minecraft (a place filled with 10 year olds), or do you plan to build a huge cave-like structure and call it "Am Hole" and Mount Girldick?


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Apr 24, 2021)

Thumb Butler said:


> Why would trooning even come up in Minecraft (a place filled with 10 year olds), or do you plan to build a huge cave-like structure and call it "Am Hole" and Mount Girldick?


Exhibit A. The modding part of the community is a bigger offender of this since it's got those comp-sci students, but if the Dream fans on Twitter taught me anything it's that there's a lot of woke lefties in the general parts of Minecraft too.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Apr 24, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Exhibit A.


These people are mentally ill. Ignore and never interact with them.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Apr 24, 2021)

Thumb Butler said:


> These people are mentally ill. Ignore and never interact with them.


I would leave it at that if it was that easy. The problem is that the people with the power - the mods and admins in communities such as FeedTheBeast - generally support this dumb transgender shit, as this thread shows. Many people got in trouble for not 100% supporting trans rights or whatever, which obviously unsettles me.

Though I do thank you for reminding me to never interact with them. Can't see anything coming out of engaging with them if they're attacking me for not fully backing their life choices.


----------



## Radical Cadre (Apr 24, 2021)

Tell everyone that you browse The Kiwi Farms and they'll be too intimidated to cancel you.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Apr 24, 2021)

Yes, don't give them attention, just say "ok then" if they insist on your opinion on them ordering Chinese hormones or castrating themselves and everyone else. It's insane when troons DEMAND their ugly flag and even uglier ideology in a video game, but this is no different than furries pushing their stuff in people's faces.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Apr 24, 2021)

Cut off your penis.


----------



## Niggernerd (Apr 24, 2021)

Use an alias
Use a voice changer
Have a real job because making money from the internet is gay


----------



## MediocreMilt (Apr 24, 2021)

1) Don't apologize.

2) Repeat after me "lol fuck off retard"


----------



## Idiot savant (Apr 24, 2021)

you could for instance,  not make content that referenced your sociological views, i think most people here understand digital hygiene and not shitting where you eat. simple as that man. if you are scared to get hate from transexuals dont involve them or toughen up and accept that there are meanies online.


----------



## Uncle Ben's (Apr 24, 2021)

Even if it did come up in some way it would most likely be in the context of "GorlAliceTrans" or what have you asking you to make a video on their shitty trans flag texture pack, in which case as others have pointed out, you could just ignore it. Never talk about it. Ever.

Edit: Obviously this is only referencing how to not PL your hatred of trannies but it extends to your other non-kosher opinions too. Don't like niggers? Literally never mention any BLM-adjacent shit. Don't like Israel? Never talk about the conflict there, and so on. You can still joke about _some_ things but the line is poorly defined, for example I'd say it's safer than safe to mock ResetEra, I've seen successful e-celebs do it before and the e-celeb in question got nothing in terms of backlash, at least not that I can remember.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Apr 24, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> So I'm thinking of making it big in the Minecraft community by making little mods/videos about mods since modding Minecraft has been a bit of a hobby I want to further explore.


Lots of good suggestions in this thread. I would also add that when you're playing on the Minecraft servers grooming children or whatever, you should be wary of honeypots and always use OTR encryption.


----------



## Serbian Peacekeepers (Apr 24, 2021)

Kill everyone who even slightly questions your actions.


----------



## Solid Snek (Apr 24, 2021)

Try to figure out what the next fad is going to be, then beat the trannies to it. When they are the TERFs and you are the victim, you will then be immune from criticism.

Remember: woke fads have to be really crazy, must have been unthinkable ten years ago, and must be something which cannot be resolved, and cannot genuinely challenge the power structure of the ruling elite.

My money's on MAPs or transracialism. Maybe transpeciesism or fictosexuality. Diversify your portfolio with a bunch of future fads, just to be safe.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Apr 24, 2021)

Niggernerd said:


> Use an alias
> Use a voice changer
> Have a real job because making money from the internet is gay


All good ideas, but I don't really intend on making monetized videos my primary source of income, and modding isn't something that can be monetized. Any good recommendations for a decent voice changer?



MediocreMilt said:


> Don't apologize.





Thumb Butler said:


> Yes, don't give them attention, just say "ok then"


You know, that might just work. I was thinking about just deflecting the hate but was unsure whether it'd work. Some troons and libtards can get pretty rabid when it comes to trans rights.



Radical Cadre said:


> Tell everyone that you browse The Kiwi Farms and they'll be too intimidated to cancel you.


I mean, Kiwi Farms is pretty scary. Could work.



Idiot savant said:


> you could for instance,  not make content that referenced your sociological views, i think most people here understand digital hygiene and not shitting where you eat. simple as that man. if you are scared to get hate from transexuals dont involve them or toughen up and accept that there are meanies online.


Good point. I've had zero plans to include any semblance of sociological views in anything I make for any part of the Minecraft community. I just want to play the funny block game. Sadly there are people who've tried inserting their sociological views into their shit, such as when the creator of the mod Quark included a 8 minute splash screen about our fentanyl-favoring friend. (Which especially sucks because Quark is a great mod.) It'd be easier if other people didn't shit where they ate either, but it is what it is.



Uncle Ben's said:


> Even if it did come up in some way it would most likely be in the context of "GorlAliceTrans" or what have you asking you to make a video on their shitty trans flag texture pack, in which case as others have pointed out, you could just ignore it. Never talk about it. Ever.


Though I don't think that scenario'd ever really happen, you can never underestimate the trooness of a troon. And I intend to never bring up anything trans.



Solid Snek said:


> Try to figure out what the next fad is going to be, then beat the trannies to it. When they are the TERFs and you are the victim, you will then be immune from criticism.
> 
> Remember: woke fads have to be really crazy, must have been unthinkable ten years ago, and must be something which cannot be resolved, and cannot genuinely challenge the power structure of the ruling elite.
> 
> My money's on MAPs or transracialism. Maybe transpeciesism or fictosexuality. Diversify your portfolio with a bunch of future fads, just to be safe.


God, I wish. I'm not crazy enough to pull that off with the needed gravitas. I am, however, trying to beat the trannies to making a great modpack. Modding for 1.16.5 (the current version) is beginning to take off and I'm thinking people are going to start trying to make the next big thing, hence I am putting my all into my stuff so that they'll still want to try it out regardless of whether or not they hate me.



Knight of the Rope said:


> Lots of good suggestions in this thread. I would also add that when you're playing on the Minecraft servers grooming children or whatever, you should be wary of honeypots and always use OTR encryption.


I haven't played on any servers in months aside from Hypixel Skyblock and one obscure Fabric modpack's official server. But that is a very very good thing to keep in mind for when I return to multiplayer. Thanks for pointing that out.



Mariposa Electrique said:


> Cut off your penis.


But I like my penis. 



Serbian Peacekeepers said:


> Kill everyone who even slightly questions your actions.


That'd leave quite a mess. And wouldn't they just do it to themselves anyways?


----------



## Uncle Ben's (Apr 24, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Though I don't think that scenario'd ever really happen, you can never underestimate the trooness of a troon. And I intend to never bring up anything trans.


Then what exactly *are* you expecting? If you're taking this seriously enough to make bank off of it and you're asking "hey how do I *not* fuck myself" then surely you've foreseen a possibility where you might.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Apr 24, 2021)

Uncle Ben's said:


> Then what exactly *are* you expecting? If you're taking this seriously enough to make bank off of it and you're asking "hey how do I *not* fuck myself" then surely you've foreseen a possibility where you might.


Fair point. I was mostly expecting to get cancelled by someone either by getting yelled at for never saying anything pro-trans or pro-BLM because "silence is violence" or for making a misstep by saying that trans/gay/MAP texture packs or whatever are starting to get a little old. Though something like what you mention could happen, albeit I'd say it'd be over a trans mod rather than a texture mod. It's only a matter of time before a trans mod pops up on CurseForge.


----------



## Uncle Ben's (Apr 24, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Fair point. I was mostly expecting to get cancelled by someone either by getting yelled at for never saying anything pro-trans or pro-BLM because "silence is violence" or for making a misstep by saying that trans/gay/MAP texture packs or whatever are starting to get a little old. Though something like what you mention could happen, albeit I'd say it'd be over a trans mod rather than a texture mod. It's only a matter of time before a trans mod pops up on CurseForge.


in the 8 or so years this bullshit has been infecting everything I've never seen anyone get cancelled because they didn't do or say anything about dumb shit, *unless* they were already involved with it or friends with someone who did.
Like if you're friends or a frequent collaborator with DreamFan420 for views and he rapes someone a year later you might have to talk about it to avoid backlash, and considering this is minecraft, autism is in steady supply.


----------



## Niggernerd (Apr 24, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> All good ideas, but I don't really intend on making monetized videos my primary source of income, and modding isn't something that can be monetized. Any good recommendations for a decent voice changer?


I heard MorphVox is decent


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Apr 24, 2021)

So I'm thinking of making it big in the Minecraft community by making little mods/videos about mods since modding Minecraft has been a bit of a hobby I want to further explore. Autistic, I know, but it fires the dopamine neurons and gives me something interesting to do.

The problem is that I do not fully accept trans people; in fact, I would say I have negative opinions about transgenderism that some people would crucify me for, as the Minecraft community has its fair share of men who believe they're women - particularly in the areas where coding is prevalent, considering how compsci attracts troons as honey attracts flies. Though I'm okay with having people disagree with my opinions, I'd rather not get banned and silenced to the point of no return. I'd prefer to see some sort of success from my hard effort, as most people who make stuff want to.

Is it even possible to make it as a terrible transphobe  sensible content creator online nowadays? Or is that just a pipe dream? Please help me KiwiFarms you're my only friends.


----------



## Solid Snek (Apr 24, 2021)

You could also just wait and outlive the trannies. They seem bad now, but all woke things pass; give it a few years, couple decades tops, and trannies will be as irrelevant as Free Tibet, Save the Whales, being an anarchist or pro-worker, and Dont' Wipe Your Butt With Toilet Paper.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Apr 24, 2021)

This is what I do with my stupid art stuff:

I have no social media that isn't art related.  No personal FB, twatter, instagram, anything.  Keep it professional, never talk about politics and... frankly don't talk to your audiance unless someones got money lol.  Just focus on your work.

I can't imagine any reason to bring up my own opinion on things like politics with my work and I can't imagine why you would need to to if you're just making minecraft stuff.

Maybe this doesn't work for everyone but it seems to work for RLM and it's been working for me too.


----------



## DeadFish (Apr 24, 2021)

Avoid minecraft. Make how to videos instead. Like how to make a radio or how to black Smith.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Apr 24, 2021)

Thumb Butler said:


> These people are mentally ill. Ignore and never interact with them.


That's not how SJW's work. Their need to be victimised keeps them on a neverending search for oppressors and wrongthinkers. 

Their own internal power structure is unironically based on things like race, gender and sexual preferences.


----------



## KillThemCrackasBabies (Apr 24, 2021)

Chris D'elia actually tried fucking a bunch of teenagers, just decided "Ok I've had enough of this", and just decided he wasn't (((cancelled))) anymore and then wasn't.

Just dont give a fuck. Which will be easy because who gives a flying fuck about faggot Minecraft nonsense in  the year of our Lord le current one?


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (Apr 24, 2021)

Only talk minecraft, or what ever your pushing, dont engage in things that could look bad if someone wants to spin it on you, avoid drama, dont make this your life.


----------



## Neil (Apr 24, 2021)

Real talk, if you didn't do something illegal, the easiest way to avoid being cancelled is to tell the accuser to shove it up their ass and move on. 

Non-legal issue based cancellations are literally a choice. You basically choose to quit and succumb to the mob. Random angry trannies on Twitter have zero baring on what you can do as an individual independent creator, especially when you have your own audience. 99% of those people will not give a fuck.

Jontron said some legitimately objectionable /pol/tard racist gene pool theory shit, still has a career, never apologized for it. After getting her ass destroyed on Twitter for having a dumb take on a Disney movie and asians or whatever, Lindsay Ellis, instead, deleted her twitter and made a 2 hour video bending the knee and feeling bad for herself while doing so.  She chose to let it affect her.

Also just never talk about troons or your politics ever. Left or right, it just alienates people.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Apr 24, 2021)

You need to read this book.


----------



## Dysnomia (Apr 24, 2021)

I would just pretend you love trannies. No one needs to know the truth.


----------



## GGALLIN (Apr 24, 2021)

You can't. I've seen the nicest most uncontroversial people get cancelled. cancel cult dgaf if the allegation is true. an influencer can pull something out of their ass and tell everyone its true and their followers will believe it.


----------



## Solid Snek (Apr 24, 2021)

Neil said:


> Also just never talk about troons or your politics ever. Left or right, it just alienates people.


I can confirm. I'm a Voluntaryist, which is just about the least offensive and most ecumenical political position anyone can ever have, but even _that's_ given troons heart attacks. 

It's alright, though, because the Cancel Culture Warriors are a very small minority, Very loud, but very small. Most people are sick of it, and have been for quite some time, and I'm noticing more and more that online personalities I enjoy are gaining popularity_ specifically because _they engage in radical apolitics.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Apr 24, 2021)

Iron Jaguar said:


> You need to read this book.


Interesting, I'll take a look at this. I could use a little reading.



Dysnomia said:


> I would just pretend you love trannies. No one needs to know the truth.


No offense but this is really fucking stupid. If I pretend I love trannies then I'm 1) being a sellout liar, 2) making myself throw up a little by lying, 3) setting myself up to fall when the ruse falls apart. I cannot and will not pretend that trans people are 100% valid infallible beings that are totally fine being themselves. It just doesn't work that way if you know about the nasty side of transgenderism.



Neil said:


> Non-legal issue based cancellations are literally a choice. You basically choose to quit and succumb to the mob. Random angry trannies on Twitter have zero baring on what you can do as an individual independent creator, especially when you have your own audience. 99% of those people will not give a fuck.
> 
> Jontron said some legitimately objectionable /pol/tard racist gene pool theory shit, still has a career, never apologized for it. After getting her ass destroyed on Twitter for having a dumb take on a Disney movie and asians or whatever, Lindsay Ellis, instead, deleted her twitter and made a 2 hour video bending the knee and feeling bad for herself while doing so.  She chose to let it affect her.


Honestly I've never really considered that too much since I assumed it was different for big-name people. However, there is some structure to the concept of just not giving a fuck about getting cancelled and perhaps it could work on a small-name shmuck like myself. Also JonTron is a great example, dude's still chilling today despite saying dumb racist shit years ago and I commend him for not pussying out. Also JSchlatt's a good example, dude refuses to get cancelled and rolls it off like water off a duck's back. Definitely some people to take notes from now that I think about it.



DeadFish said:


> Avoid minecraft. Make how to videos instead. Like how to make a radio or how to black Smith.


But I like funny block game. If I avoid the funny block game because of troons, then the troons win... we can't let them win.



KillThemCrackasBabies said:


> Chris D'elia actually tried fucking a bunch of teenagers, just decided "Ok I've had enough of this", and just decided he wasn't (((cancelled))) anymore and then wasn't.
> 
> Just dont give a fuck. Which will be easy because who gives a flying fuck about faggot Minecraft nonsense in  the year of our Lord le current one?


The balls of this guy. I have no idea what the full story is but the way he made that video and just said things directly, that's a good way of handling a shitty situation I think. And that's true as fuck, nobody really gives a shit about the faggot Minecraft nonsense - not even the Minecraft people. Even the Dream drama died down save for the super-obsessed Dream haters.



Megaroad 2012 said:


> This is what I do with my stupid art stuff:
> 
> I have no social media that isn't art related.  No personal FB, twatter, instagram, anything.  Keep it professional, never talk about politics and... frankly don't talk to your audiance unless someones got money lol.  Just focus on your work.
> 
> ...


Smart man. I've actually practiced this mentality a bit for years - could never really get into Facebook or Instagram, though I was stupid enough to try and make a Twitter (albeit not a personal one). Only used Discord because I needed a chat system and it happened to be better than Skype. I have no plans to really get political either, as my mentality is to not instigate, and talking politics with trannies is an indirect form of instigation if you've got semblance of common sense.



Clarence said:


> Only talk minecraft, or what ever your pushing, dont engage in things that could look bad if someone wants to spin it on you, avoid drama, dont make this your life.


Agreed. Though I wouldn't talk about Minecraft 100% of the time and limit myself if other games pique my interest later on, I'm going to try and not be an instigator.



Solid Snek said:


> You could also just wait and outlive the trannies. They seem bad now, but all woke things pass; give it a few years, couple decades tops, and trannies will be as irrelevant as Free Tibet, Save the Whales, being an anarchist or pro-worker, and Dont' Wipe Your Butt With Toilet Paper.


Admittedly, I have trouble remembering the fact that transgenderism isn't an ideology built to last; sometimes it feels like it'll be here forever and ever. But you are right, the movement will die down someday so it's important to not let them get the best of us. (Also you forgot to include the great Kony 2012 as one of your examples)


----------



## DeadFish (Apr 24, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Interesting, I'll take a look at this. I could use a little reading.
> 
> 
> No offense but this is really fucking stupid. If I pretend I love trannies then I'm 1) being a sellout liar, 2) making myself throw up a little by lying, 3) setting myself up to fall when the ruse falls apart. I cannot and will not pretend that trans people are 100% valid infallible beings that are totally fine being themselves. It just doesn't work that way if you know about the nasty side of transgenderism.
> ...



Its more then just that. Theres a huge difference between playing on your own and playing for an audience. The latter can morph into a job. With how youtube is these days you could up making money only to get canceled over some bullshit. What then? It will be where your only skills is playing block game and editing youtube videos. It will be a dead end.

Even then its not going be about the game anymore but about making a video. Completely two different things. Im going guess if you enjoyed making videos youd be doing that instead of Minecraft 

So picking a skill to learn and show as a video series helps avoid that.

The other reason is by making a video series out of an extremely user unfriendly hobby (like ham radio) filters sjws from becoming your audience and thus from becoming a problem in the first place.

The final reason is by picking a niche and user unfriendly topic is you'll have less competition vs Minecraft. With minecraft you'll be competing with loads of people. From trolls, to children, to granny with nothing to do. Youll shrink your competition if you pick an user unfriendly topic to make videos in. Also if your topic not understood by the common r ube then censors will more likely leave you alone too.


----------



## Jack Awful (Apr 24, 2021)

Just don't use your real name and lie about your beliefs.


----------



## Alkaline Cab (Apr 24, 2021)

Don't ever talk about it, and if you get asked, then go hush a vaguely positive statement. Might be a little sell out; but really, who hasn't?
If you've garnered a decent amount of respect, and you don't want to sell out, then this article by a tech professor who got attacked might provide some advice. TL;DR as long as you got friends and supporters, play the long game as cancellers move on to the next person. Any arguments for reason probably won't be effective against the kiddies on MC, but then again, Green Man survived literally cheating.


Solid Snek said:


> You could also just wait and outlive the trannies. They seem bad now, but all woke things pass; give it a few years, couple decades tops,


At risk of derailing the thread; I feel like trannies are gonna be more like the LGB movement they've latched onto; by the time its died out, they've already won (and worse things will come)


----------



## RuneWarrior (Apr 25, 2021)

Not being White and a male is a great way to avoid getting "cancelled"


----------



## Vulva Gape (Apr 25, 2021)

It's not worth it to go against troons in todays society. believe me I've tried. My friends all love troons and we were talking about terf island and I mentioned that maybe it shouldn't be that easy for kids to transition and people got really triggered, I had to take it back because I didn't want to be a pariah. So if I were you I would pretend to follow all woke politics on your channel but in private go against it.


----------



## OfficerBagget (Apr 25, 2021)

If you make content, transexuals will inevitably watch your content. As well as any other group you might hate. Your politics doesnt have to do anything with your content unless you dont want Troons and others watching your content.

If your content kicks off you will inevitably have to deal with these people in some form, you might even have fans that are from groups you dont agree with. 

If you manage to keep your politics out of your internet persona, everyone will like you better for it.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Apr 25, 2021)

Simple, just suck the girl Dick, bigot.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Apr 25, 2021)

lol cyberbullying isnt real nigga just close your eyes lol

I support the gray rock theory people have suggested so far.  Focus as much as possible about your love of modding and minecraft, and just go "alright" and "yeah, ok" with most trans things then switch back to full blown autism.

If your chat gets flooded with a wave kf "TRANS RIIIIIITES" just let it ride out and keep talking about the game.  If someone asks you why you're not saying it, you can just say "oh I was letting you guys have your moment, didn't want to interrupt you while you're having fun" or "I'm focused on the game right now, feel free to continue though".  If they say "SAY TRANS RIGHTS" you can just say "trans rights" as a sentence and that appeases their monkey brains - really, they can be that shallow.   If someone request that you build a trans flag or something, say you rather let trans people build their own flags to represent themselves and don't want to get in the way of the community as a cis person.  Or say that it isn't what you envisioned for this but you're highly welcome to do it yourself or download a mod from a trans person and support trans people directly.  If someone asks you to speak on trans issues, say you rather have trans people speak instead of uneducated cis people, and it would be better to ask trans people themselves - but trans people have the right to exists (that sentence is so vague that trans people think it means you support all their causes - which is dumb, it just means you don't think they should be shot).  If someone says superstraights deserve death, ignore them and continue to focus on the game.

All these ways you can keep skirting around the issue without lying (too much): you don't want to be an attractive target, you want to be too dull for woke autist to care and too engaged in your mods that anyone not swept up in the passion and engaged with you fucks off.  Minecraft is rife with autism, and with autism comes troons.  It is what it is, but only the most callous would force you into speaking SUCK GIRL DICK OR DIE.  If someone calls you out for not being pro trans enough, you're likely to get away with ignoring them if you've passively done the above.  


NAZBOLBOY said:


> You can't. I've seen the nicest most uncontroversial people get cancelled. cancel cult dgaf if the allegation is true. an influencer can pull something out of their ass and tell everyone its true and their followers will believe it.


This, unfortunately, can be the truth.  You may never be perceived as a FILTHY FUCKING TERF but you might be called out for something even more retarded.  Keep ignoring those guys too.  When called out, just go "idk what they're so pissed about but I will continue to play video gay" and all they can do is shit their pants.  Choosing not to engage is the smartest move.  

Beyond that, it won't affect you irl if you only go by your username so you won't get fired for not being on the troon train if worse comes to worse.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Apr 24, 2021)

So I'm thinking of making it big in the Minecraft community by making little mods/videos about mods since modding Minecraft has been a bit of a hobby I want to further explore. Autistic, I know, but it fires the dopamine neurons and gives me something interesting to do.

The problem is that I do not fully accept trans people; in fact, I would say I have negative opinions about transgenderism that some people would crucify me for, as the Minecraft community has its fair share of men who believe they're women - particularly in the areas where coding is prevalent, considering how compsci attracts troons as honey attracts flies. Though I'm okay with having people disagree with my opinions, I'd rather not get banned and silenced to the point of no return. I'd prefer to see some sort of success from my hard effort, as most people who make stuff want to.

Is it even possible to make it as a terrible transphobe  sensible content creator online nowadays? Or is that just a pipe dream? Please help me KiwiFarms you're my only friends.


----------



## Just Dont (Apr 25, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> So I'm thinking of making it big in the Minecraft community by making little mods/videos about mods since modding Minecraft has been a bit of a hobby I want to further explore. Autistic, I know, but it fires the dopamine neurons and gives me something interesting to do.
> 
> The problem is that I do not fully accept trans people; in fact, I would say I have negative opinions about transgenderism that some people would crucify me for, as the Minecraft community has its fair share of men who believe they're women - particularly in the areas where coding is prevalent, considering how compsci attracts troons as honey attracts flies. Though I'm okay with having people disagree with my opinions, I'd rather not get banned and silenced to the point of no return. I'd prefer to see some sort of success from my hard effort, as most people who make stuff want to.
> 
> Is it even possible to make it as a terrible transphobe  sensible content creator online nowadays? Or is that just a pipe dream? Please help me KiwiFarms you're my only friends.


Kill yourself now you soon-to-be Transgender faggot. 

You already have the autism by liking Minecraft, so you'll troon eventually. 

Kill yourself now. Do a favor to society and end you now.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Apr 25, 2021)

Just Dont said:


> Kill yourself now you soon-to-be Transgender faggot.
> 
> You already have the autism by liking Minecraft, so you'll troon eventually.
> 
> Kill yourself now. Do a favor to society and end you now.


Jeez, did you at the very least read any of my post beyond "Minecraft"? Why would I ruin myself by trooning out when I have stated on multiple occasions on KF that I find it gross and wrong as fuck? Why would I mutilate myself like so many troons have when I've seen post-surgery pictures showing the Frankenginas? Why would I associate myself with the troons when troons have been mostly hostile and cold towards me, even when I associated with them?  

Minecraft might be autistic (which isn't really a huge problem as it is with other games), but it isn't mutually exclusive with trooning out. Hell, Minecraft was made by a based transphobe. So while I appreciate your concern despite its strongly hostile wording, I don't think there's an even small possibility that I would become trans.


----------



## Just Dont (Apr 25, 2021)

DeadFish said:


> Avoid minecraft. Make how to videos instead. Like how to make a radio or how to black Smith.


Dude, the faggot likes Minecraft and is autistic as fuck.

He doesn't even know how to wipe his ass let alone Smithing. 


mario if smoke weed said:


> Jeez, did you at the very least read any of my post beyond "Minecraft"? Why would I ruin myself by trooning out when I have stated on multiple occasions on KF that I find it gross and wrong as fuck? Why would I mutilate myself like so many troons have when I've seen post-surgery pictures showing the Frankenginas? Why would I associate myself with the troons when troons have been mostly hostile and cold towards me, even when I associated with them?
> 
> Minecraft might be autistic (which isn't really a huge problem as it is with other games), but it isn't mutually exclusive with trooning out. Hell, Minecraft was made by a based transphobe. So while I appreciate your concern despite its strongly hostile wording, I don't think there's an even small possibility that I would become trans.



If you like Minecraft you are certified autistic because you are basically playing with digital Legos. Any normal human being see that game, play it for 5 minutes and is then bored by it because the game is basic as fuck and only an autistic can derived entertainment from it.

You thinking way to much about troons also is a red flag.

You also being thin skinned and not wanting criticism by the things you could say is also a red flag.

You are autistic. You will troon eventually.

Do the right thing and kill yourself. Atleast do it for your family. Make your father proud and accomplish something on your own: Kill yourself.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Apr 25, 2021)

Just Dont said:


> Dude, the faggot likes Minecraft and is autistic as fuck.
> 
> He doesn't even know how to wipe his ass let alone Smithing.
> 
> ...


Any normal being also knows how to use proper grammar when constructing their arguments. You could've put more thought into your words and proofread before posting, as it does impact the credibility of your words.

- I'm fine with taking criticism when it is well-deserved - over something that I am in the wrong for, and when the people criticizing me don't abuse their power to silence me. While not all parts of the Minecraft community have a huge troon issue, I acknowledge that more players are becoming exposed to transgenderism and that there is a possibility someone with my beliefs will have problems solely because of my lack of unconditional acceptance towards troons.

- This issue is a potentially large obstacle towards achieving my desired goal, so of course I'm thinking about it quite a bit. And as for the argument hat Minecraft is simple: Minecraft without mods is fairly simple, modded Minecraft has a lot more replay value to it.

I'd honestly like to know why you choose to respond to my question this way considering you're the only person that's called me a faggot for liking Minecraft, though I'm unsure whether it would be going off-topic.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Apr 25, 2021)

If you must have social media accounts, post nothing but pictures of cute animals. Throw in some trees and call them cute for quirky points. Never engage with any accounts that aren't related to cute animals and trees.

Do not let your edgy online side connect with your normie side.


----------



## Just Dont (Apr 25, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Any normal being also knows how to use proper grammar when constructing their arguments. You could've put more thought into your words and proofread before posting, as it does impact the credibility of your words.
> 
> - I'm fine with taking criticism when it is well-deserved - over something that I am in the wrong for, and when the people criticizing me don't abuse their power to silence me. While not all parts of the Minecraft community have a huge troon issue, I acknowledge that more players are becoming exposed to transgenderism and that there is a possibility someone with my beliefs will have problems solely because of my lack of unconditional acceptance towards troons.
> 
> ...


Do you really want me to dissect that? Because I can but will only serve for me to call you a faggot. 

The truth of the matter is that you want to be like the typical shit tier youtuber who is incredibly autistic because he believe he can succeed in a dying platform. More so catering to an autistic game played by autistics, with one of the most autistic communities ever. 

Case in point Dream cheating his speedrun: autistic faggots produced a 100 page document on why the autistic faggot was a little faster trying to beat the game. That was peak autism considering nobody gives a shit about spedruns.


----------



## Just Dont (Apr 25, 2021)

You want to do something worthwhile? Go to college and get. A degree on something useful that contributes to society. 

Otherwise kill yourself because the path you are on will only lead to you trooning out and being a parasite with broken aspirations and a useless human being.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Apr 25, 2021)

Just Dont said:


> Do you really want me to dissect that? Because I can but will only serve for me to call you a faggot.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that you want to be like the typical shit tier youtuber who is incredibly autistic because he believe he can succeed in a dying platform. More so catering to an autistic game played by autistics, with one of the most autistic communities ever.
> 
> Case in point Dream cheating his speedrun: autistic faggots produced a 100 page document on why the autistic faggot was a little faster trying to beat the game. That was peak autism considering nobody gives a shit about spedruns.


I just want to grill and make tutorials and fun content and shit like that. I agree with you wholeheartedly about the Dream scandal though - peak autism from all parties.



Just Dont said:


> You want to do something worthwhile? Go to college and get. A degree on something useful that contributes to society.
> 
> Otherwise kill yourself because the path you are on will only lead to you trooning out and being a parasite with broken aspirations and a useless human being.


I am literally in the process of getting a degree.


----------



## TomatoTomahto (Apr 25, 2021)

Good luck in advance.

Sorry to say this but you are extremely optimistic if you think troon rights are the only problem you would come across lol, I don't know if you're planning to stream but nowadays they ask pronouns for people who are cis without a doubt. The best advice I can give you is to stay away from conflict as much as you can, that's not bending the knee, it's being smart.

If someone asks for your pronouns, give them but don't make it a command for your channel. If another dindu nuffin happens, retweet some gay ''here's what you can do'' carrd on Twitter and never speak about it again. Be neutral as possible. Alternatively, you could never add anything political to your ''online persona'' but that's death wish because Minecraft is now filled with retards who say ''blm isn't political''. 

@Just Dont you are posting on a stalker forum, retard. This is as autistic as it gets. Get off the internet and build something or off yourself, faggot.


----------



## DeadFish (Apr 25, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> I just want to grill and make tutorials and fun content and shit like that. I agree with you wholeheartedly about the Dream scandal though - peak autism from all parties.
> 
> 
> I am literally in the process of getting a degree.


What degree?
As said earlier making videos will replace your hobby. Killing the joy


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Apr 25, 2021)

DeadFish said:


> What degree?


Computer science.



TomatoTomahto said:


> Good luck in advance.
> 
> Sorry to say this but you are extremely optimistic if you think troon rights are the only problem you would come across lol, I don't know if you're planning to stream but nowadays they ask pronouns for people who are cis without a doubt. The best advice I can give you is to stay away from conflict as much as you can, that's not bending the knee, it's being smart.
> 
> ...


Good points. Though I don't ever plan on streaming (not really the type to do live entertainment), the pronoun thing is definitely something to look out for.


----------



## DeadFish (Apr 25, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Computer science.
> 
> 
> Good points. Though I don't ever plan on streaming (not really the type to do live entertainment), the pronoun thing is definitely something to look out for.


Do computer science stuff in mine craft. Ive seen people build short wave radios, calculators, video game computers that run doom in Minecraft.


There ya go. Educate about computer science using mine craft.

This way the topic is too complicated and boring and autistic for sjws to care about. Which means they wont bother you.


----------



## Fucktwat The Clown (Apr 25, 2021)

If you’re serious, just don’t bring it up, and if anyone ever does bring it up to you, just lie and say you’re ok with it, and not another word afterwards. 
Remember, people are pussies and negative words hurt them.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Apr 26, 2021)

Neil said:


> Real talk, if you didn't do something illegal, the easiest way to avoid being cancelled is to tell the accuser to shove it up their ass and move on.
> 
> Non-legal issue based cancellations are literally a choice. You basically choose to quit and succumb to the mob. Random angry trannies on Twitter have zero baring on what you can do as an individual independent creator, especially when you have your own audience. 99% of those people will not give a fuck.
> 
> ...


Yup never ever talk about politics and you'll be fine on the internet.


----------



## Fatrick Hamlinson (Apr 27, 2021)

The only way to avoid being cancelled online is to either:

a.) remain so small and insignificant that you virtually have no online presence
or
b.) have no online presence whatsoever

You could be the most milquetoast motherfucker around, and still step on toes.  The whole point behind being cancelled by social justice fuckwits is that they want your clout, and they think by sabotaging your reputation, they can get it.

You can't make yourself friendly, engaging, or complacent enough that people won't find some imaginary fault within you.

We're rapidly approaching critical mass for online cancellations, such that people will refuse to do anything online.

However, if you want to risk it, here are some ground rules:

1) Don't have a social media account like Twitter, Instagram, Facebook, etc.  Just don't.  It may be tempting due to the publicity and outreach, but it's not worth it.  Any shooting/murder spree/accident will be commented on by most social media accounts, which is a huge mistake.  They'll say that they are sending prayers or thoughts, or even say that the victims are in their hearts - opportunistic social justice fuckwits will take umbrage with this, and spin it to favor them and to denigrate the original social media accounts.  Or they'll say that certain accounts don't post enough about white privilege or other bullshit issues.  The first rule of politics is don't make enemies, and now even the blandest social media accounts are a good way for your "enemies" to create more enemies for you.  Plus you have given yourself a space to talk about these issues, and people will pressure you to do so.

2) Post solely about Minecraft on your video channel.  Don't do apology videos, don't discuss current events, don't post parody videos, etc.  Just Minecraft.

3) If someone contacts you publicly to try and force an opinion out of you about a current event or some political horseshit, ignore them if you can.  If you're confronted by some sperg with a phone outside or in a public space, just say that you don't feel qualified to comment and leave it at that.

4) Be very, very careful about PMs/DMs.  If people try to pry information or opinions out of you, just say, "Thanks for being such a big fan of my channel.  I don't feel qualified or informed enough to talk about X," or "I don't post information about myself, as it would get in the way of my work.  Thanks for contacting me though!"

5) If you intend to talk while you play, it's a good idea to know what you're going to talk about prior to providing a commentary.  Outline that shit.  Make sure that nothing slips in that could be possibly construed as an opinion on current events, politics, or religion.


----------



## 5574 (Apr 28, 2021)

fucking don't. you wouldn't like to have an audience like dream's. you would probably kill yourself one morning if you woke up one day and realized _that_ was what your life was now.



CheezzyMach said:


> Yup never ever talk about politics and you'll be fine on the internet.



this, being "cancelled" has literally as much power as you give it. if you don't care, it will lose steam super quick because all the zoomers on the cancel train will just get bored of it in 15 minutes then tweet about some other bullshit like their danganropa kin list or pronouns or (ironic) piss fetish


----------

